# Auktionshaus: ich verstehe es nicht!



## Angelcurse (24. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

heute habe ich auch mal eine Frage, für die mich wahrscheinlich die meisten auslachen ;-) Aber nichtsdestotrotz:

Wie kriegt ihr (geschliffene) Steine im Auktionshaus verkauft? 

Ich meine: Bei mir klappt das äußerst selten. Ich habe jetzt mal ab und zu geschaut, welche Steine gar nicht drin sind und diese reingestellt. Aber entweder ist die Nachfrage dann totzdem offenbar nicht vorhanden ODER - und jetzt kommt mein eigentliches Problem - irgendjemand stellt vor Ablauf meiner Auktion den Stein ein oder zwei Gold billiger rein und schwups, bleibe ich auf dem Stein und den Einstellgebühren sitzen.

Klar ist das sicherlich irgendwo das Prinzip des Ahs. Aber ich lese hier immer, man würde mit Juwe so viel Gold machen. Ist mein Server (Dalvengyr) der einzige, auf den das nicht zutrifft?!

Hinzu kommt auch: Steine kaufen, schleifen und wieder reinstellen lohnt sich eigentlich kaum. Der Gewinn ist meistens so niedrig und bei low Steinen ist der Rohstein meistens sogar teurer im Ah, als die geschliffene Variante.

Neulich habe ich probiert: Königsbernstein kaufen, schleifen (+20 Trefferwertung), wieder reinstellen. Bisher habe ich ihn nicht verkauft, weil kurz nach mir wieder jemand billiger reingestellt hat. Und selbst wenn ich ihn noch verkaufen würde, betrüge der Gewinn gerade mal ca. 62g.

Wie macht ihr das???

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

LG


----------



## Malfurin2 (24. November 2009)

ja das ist so ein problem mit den geschliffenen steinen, ich würde dir raten ungeschliffene reinzustellen, besonders die roten.
bei den geschliffenen musst du halt versuchen sie soweit wie möglich unter dem normalen marktpreis reinzustellen um sie auch wegzubekommen.
wenn du sie knapp über dem "kein gewinn mehr-preis" setzt wird sie auch keiner mehr unterbieten^^.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. November 2009)

"gerade mal 62g Gewinn" -> finde ich super, denn verkaufe 5 von denen haste doch schon 310 Gold!!!

mit Juwe lässt sich durch die Masse Gold machen, anders bei Schmied oder Schneider

manchmal verstehe ich nicht, was manche Spieler eigenlich erwarten, denn es heißt WoW und nicht WWM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber btt: auf unserem Server ist das ähnlich, egal ob Mats oder fertige Produkte, Bsp.: Froststofftasche für 95g, uff sage ich da nur, ich zahle maximal 75g, aber dann werden die Mats für umgerechnet 110g verkauft...Woche drauf die Mats für 60g, daß ich dann lieber wieder vom Gildenschneider die Tasche möchte, denn Froststofftasche wollen meine Twinks haben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und mit den Steinen ist das ähnlich: entweder die Rohlinge gut rein, oder die Geschliffenen knapp über dem Gewinn-Preis UND auf jeden Fall in allen Klassenforen schauen, welche in den Stickies drin stehen, damit Du nicht welche reinstellst, die Keiner "braucht"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und natürlich so wenig wie möglich selbst Steine im AH kaufen, erstmal checken, ob Du die nicht günstiger selber besorgen kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (24. November 2009)

Such Dir die geschliffenen Steine raus, die gut laufen. Bei uns z.B. der feingeschliffene Scharlachrubin (+16 Beweg) oder der mit +16 Vert. oder + Zaubermacht– die gehen immer weg für 65-100g. Dann ist der Zeitpunkt nat. wichtig – nicht am Wochenende, da setzen alle rein, da kannste die günstig kaufen und in der Woche reinsetzen, am Besten nach dem Patch am Mittwoch. Abends gehen viele wieder raiden, haben ein neues Teil und das muß ja auch gleich gesockelt werden. Da Saronit bei uns fast nix Wert ist (16g ein Stack), immer sondieren und die passenden Steine schleifen. Den Rest roh verkaufen. Da momentan viele twinken und Juwe leveln, gehen die Rohsteine auch gut weg.  Ich finde, daß nur Alchi ähnlich gut geht wie Juwe.


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. November 2009)

Kleiner Tip:

Mittwochs oder Donnerstags abends, so nach den allgemeinen Raidzeiten, herrscht erhöhter Bedarf ... Am besten bietest du im /2 Steine an und schleifst die dann je nach Bedarf ... Höhrer Bedarf führt zu höheren Preisen und netten TGs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Cysiaron (24. November 2009)

ich mache am tag mindestens 700 gold. nur mit juwe. wie das geht?
ich hab als zweitberuf bergbau. nachts geh ich in 1kwinter farmen. 1,5 bis zwei stunden. ich weiß, extrem eintönig, besonders wenn man es jeden tag macht.
wenn ich dann meine 16 bis 20 stacks saronit zusammen hab, dann wird es sondiert.
(titanerz geht per post an meine stammkunden und gibt mir ein zusatzeinkommen)
2 kristallisierte erde und ein grüner stein werden zu nem ring geschliffen, der beim NPC schon nen wert von 3 gold 14 silber hat. aber diese dinger gehen auch per post an nen verzauberer zum entzaubern.
verzaubermats gehen im AH immer gut weg.
bei meinen rezepten bin ich nach prioritäten gegangen: Tank>Melee>Caster
ins ah stell ich fast nur noch geschliffene epics. drei bis fünf täglich.
nur wie komm ich an die steine? ich sondiere ja kein titan und mache kein pvp um sie von ehre zu kaufen.
ich binde meine kunden. da ich in ner raidgilde spiele ist der bedarf an steinen hoch.
ich verkauf meine steine in der gilde zum schleuderpreis. meist nur für eine symbolische goldmünze.
sowas wird dankbar angenommen und mit einem gefallen vergolten.
bei alchies gerne mit ihrem cd auf transen und öfters mal mit nem kostenlosen trank oder elexier.
mit den getransten epics geh ich nun ins ah und schau mir den markt an.
"hmm, der rote kostet 240 gold? ok, schleif ich einen und stell ihn für 200 rein."
ich will ja nicht den höchstmöglichen gewinn erzielen, sondern einfach nur den stein verkaufen.


----------



## Shiningone (24. November 2009)

Angelcurse schrieb:


> Neulich habe ich probiert: Königsbernstein kaufen, schleifen (+20 Trefferwertung), wieder reinstellen. Bisher habe ich ihn nicht verkauft, weil kurz nach mir wieder jemand billiger reingestellt hat. Und selbst wenn ich ihn noch verkaufen würde, betrüge der Gewinn gerade mal ca. 62g.



Das allererste Gebot eines guten Verkäufers: Du sollst nicht gierig sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selber verkaufe Steine im Normalfall 'nur' mit einem Gewinn von ca 30G pro Stein. Ist das Angebot zu hoch und der Preis zu niedrig, stelle ich halt einfach keine rein. Ich bin aber auch dabei nicht besonders eifrig. Ich brauche keine 5-stelligen Goldbeträge, um glücklich zu sein.

Recht gut gefahren bin ich mit der Strategie zu WOTLK-Beginn. Ich war bei uns auf dem Server der erste, der +16 Trefferwertungssteine angeboten hat. Dazu fand ich mehr als 30G Gewinn pro Stein überteuert, so dass ich für einige Wochen ein Fast-Monopol hatte. (Mit allen anderen Steinen liess sich mehr verdienen. Erst als bei diesen die preise sanken, sind auch andere auf meine Steine gekommen.) Gebremst wurden meine Erträge nur dadurch, dass nicht genug Rohlinge im AH waren und ich mir dazunoch ein limit gesetzt hatte, bis wohin ich Rohlinge kaufe.


----------



## Griese (24. November 2009)

Man sollte auch nicht unterschätzen dass man durch Anbieten des Berufes im Handelschannel auch noch 100-200g innerhalb von ner halben Stunde machen kann. Pro Kunde krieg ich in der Regel irgendwas zwischen 10-20g pro geschliffenem Stein.


----------



## Noldan (24. November 2009)

Hmm...also ich kann mich gar nicht beschweren, die Epic-Gems gehen weg wie warme Semmeln. Ein Loch habe ich meistens dann nur von Montag bis Dienstag, da zu dieser Zeit die meisten ihre ID's aufgebraucht haben und der Bedarf nicht so große ist.

Ich habe auf meinem Account noch zwei Alchitwinks. Der eine eine stellt mir immer ein blaues und der andere ein rotes steinchen her.
Aus den blauen machen ich die ASD Steinchen und aus den roten Agi oder ZM. Da herscht eigentlich immer Bedarf. Allein durch diese Geschichte mache ich am Tag dann zwischen 300 und 400 G, je nachdem wie die Preise grad liegen.

Die blauen Steinchen bekomme ich durch sondieren von Saronit. 10 Stacks gekauft für ca. 150 G (+/- 20 G). Daraus bekommt man genug steinchen. Alles was nicht blau oder rot ist, wird sofort geschilffen und ins Ah gesetzt. Macht pro Tag nochmal locker 300 G.

Achja das Eisige prisma wird natürlich auch noch hergestellt und da ist auch regelmäßig ein Epic-Steinchen oder Drachenauge drin.

So long, wer mit Juwe kein Gold macht, macht irgendwas falsch


----------



## Laberede (25. November 2009)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> ich mache am tag mindestens 700 gold. nur mit juwe. wie das geht?
> ich hab als zweitberuf bergbau. nachts geh ich in 1kwinter farmen. 1,5 bis zwei stunden.



Öh, nein. 
Du machst dein Gold nicht mit Juwe sondern mit Bergbau. 
( Da manche Fischpreise wieder stark angestiegen sind, kann man allein durch Angeln übrigens auf ein ähnliches Ergebnis kommen. - Auch wenn ich da mittlerweile keinen Bock mehr drauf habe. )


Ich denke mal die epischen Rohsteine haben ziemliche Preisschwankungen. Die verarbeitete Variante liegt dann I.A. so 10g über den Rohsteinen. Da ist es sicherlich wichtiger die Steine günstig zu kaufen und dann in Hochpreisphasen verarbeitet wieder reinzustellen. Aber eigentlich ist das ja schon Händlerberuf.

Auch ganz nett, das die Daily jeweils ein Drachenauge bringt ( wenn man es denn eintauscht ). 100g für ne Daily kann man ja nicht meckern.

Was meiner Meinung nach gar nicht geht sind nicht-epische Steine. Die liegen nur knapp über dem Händler-Wert.

Im übrigen kommt der legendäre Ruf des Juweliers aber wohl eher von der Nachfrage bei neuen Add-Ons. Als VZ konnte ich auch ne Zeitlang mal richtig absahnen. Momentan geht da eigentlich gar nix mehr.


----------



## Griese (25. November 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Was meiner Meinung nach gar nicht geht sind nicht-epische Steine. Die liegen nur knapp über dem Händler-Wert.



Was habt ihr eigentlich alle für kaputte Serverstrukturen? Entweder ihr beschäftigt euch zu wenig mit dem AH oder es ist tatsächlich so. Ich verkaufe Rote Steine weiterhin für +70g, Blaue für 20g, Grüne für ~35-50g , Gelb für 20-35g, Violett für 35-50g. Einzig und alleine der Monarchentopas macht mir Sorgen, den bekomm ich selten für mehr als 20g weg.


----------



## Anaximedes (26. November 2009)

Ich beschäftige mich ausgiebig mit dem AH und dennoch habe ich auf meinem Server nicht deine Preise. Viele grüne Steine liegen sogar bei 5g, Orange auch. Da ich jedoch auch Vz bin, mache ich trotzdem pro Tag mehr als 2000g Umsatz


----------

